
The Many AI Challenges of Hearthstone - home_project123
https://arxiv.org/abs/1907.06562
======
home_project123
I have posted before on Ai for Might the Gathering, which i gather (ha!) is
similar to Hearthstone.

Wouuld players enjoy playing against an online AI ? Is this something that
could catch on ?

